# American Amateur FT



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

Any info?? Thanks in advance.


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

10 were back for the last series of Open. Sorry, I don't have numbers.
27 back for Amateur land blind. Again, no numbers.
Q I don't know who got 1st or 4th but Tom Bogusky got 2nd with Rango and Dr Bruce Ahlers got 3rd with Betty.


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

Lots of thanks


john h. said:


> 10 were back for the last series of Open. Sorry, I don't have numbers.
> 27 back for Amateur land blind. Again, no numbers.
> Q I don't know who got 1st or 4th but Tom Bogusky got 2nd with Rango and Dr Bruce Ahlers got 3rd with Betty.


----------



## fetchbrowndog (Aug 6, 2011)

Congt. to dog #2 winner of the Open. A NEW FC for Wiley....H-Dave Smith O- Chris & Cynthia Parkinson.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations Team Wiley!!!!


----------



## Kurt Hallgren (Jan 16, 2005)

16 back to am water blind in the morning. 1, 2, 3, 14, 15, 20, 23, 29, 31, 35, 41, 43, 45, 48, 49, 51


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Congrats Chris that's awesome!!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats to Chris and his dog, *FC**/FTCH*Wiley


----------



## Laird's Retrievers (Apr 20, 2007)

Thank you everybody Cynthia and I are riding high. Kevin Cheff did a great job with Wiley's young dog work and titled her in Canada. Dave Smith has truly finished her, two wins, a fourth and a few jams this spring. I flew in and got a RJ with her in the open last weekend. 

What a ride. 

Thanks. Chris


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

Huge congratulations Chris, Cynthia and Wiley!!!

Buck


----------



## John Kruger (Apr 1, 2009)

Qual Results: 1st- #18 Gierman w/Marty; 2nd #4 Bugusky w/Rango; 3rd #7 Ahlers w/Betty; 4th #16 Hunkel wTori;
#6 RJ; #9 & #5 JAM


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Awesome News FC-Wiley! Congrats Chris, Cynthia, Caroline....the real trainer!! Time to Celebrate!!! 
Brenda & Kenny


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

John Kruger said:


> Qual Results: 1st- #18 Gierman w/Marty; 2nd #4 Bugusky w/Rango; 3rd #7 Ahlers w/Betty; 4th #16 Hunkel wTori;
> #6 RJ; #9 & #5 JAM


Way to go Marty, guess there were no curly coats entered this week. Right Brandon?


----------



## podunkccrs (Nov 3, 2008)

MikeBoley said:


> Way to go Marty, guess there were no curly coats entered this week. Right Brandon?


? It's too bad there aren't more running really. 

Congratulations to all! What a great weekend of weather to run dogs.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Cynthia and Chris, you have to be feeling good this morning, with Wiley's newly added title! Kevin, Dave and you, Chris have done a wonderful job with her! Enjoy the day!

rita and frank


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

podunkccrs said:


> ? It's too bad there aren't more running really.
> 
> Congratulations to all! What a great weekend of weather to run dogs.


yes it is. congrats again


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

anyone have the other open placements?


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

MikeBoley said:


> anyone have the other open placements?


Open- 
1- smith
2- ruckus Bledsoe/attar
3- ward ( I believe dude)
4- valin

elvis,keeper and diesel jams (attar). Don't have the rest of the jams.


----------



## Shawn Graddy (Jul 22, 2005)

Congratulations Chris and Susan!!!


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Congrats chris !!!! Congrats susan !!!!

Chris I know you qre


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Are so proud of wiley its great to see someone who gives so much to get your title!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Frank Jones said:


> Cynthia and Chris, you have to be feeling good this morning, with Wiley's newly added title! Kevin, Dave and you, Chris have done a wonderful job with her! Enjoy the day!
> 
> rita and frank


Amen! Congratulations to all of you!


----------



## Kurt Hallgren (Jan 16, 2005)

Amateur placements
1st- Sweet, Tom Bogusky
2nd- Dealer, Marv Baumer
3rd- Stinger, Fred Kampo
4th- Shire, Sharon Gierman
RJ- Early, Kurt Hallgren
Jams- Libby, Chris Byers & JR Sharon Gierman


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

Congrats to Mr. Fred Kampo and FC Stinger for the 3rd. Getting closer to that AFC. 


Kurt Hallgren said:


> Amateur placements
> 1st- Sweet, Tom Bogusky
> 2nd- Dealer, Marv Baumer
> 3rd- Stinger, Fred Kampo
> ...


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

I think they should ban Dealer and Marv from running on Giermans place, they do to well there. Congrats Marv. Nice group of AM placements and Jams.


----------



## Andy Symons (Oct 2, 2003)

Congrats Susan!!


----------

